# Barker Boatworks News



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

*Barker Boatworks Announces New Direction, Expanding Line-Up*

Sarasota, Florida; July 9, 2019:
Kevin Barker, president of Barker Boatworks, today announced a series of organizational changes and expansion as the semi-custom builder embarks on a renewed emphasis to produce high performance sport-fishing boats. Barker Boatworks has been in business since 2014.

“We’ve just completed our re-structuring and with our new ownership, we are revitalizing and expanding the company,” Barker says. “With the infusion of capital and additional resources, we’re again building and delivering semi-custom fishing boats to buyers who demand yacht-like quality, attention to detail and exceptional performance.” Barker Boatworks will continue to use Michael Peters Yacht Design to develop new models. 

Al Jarrell, owner of Strike Force 7 LLC, is the owner of the re-organized company. Jarrell also owns Canyon Bay Boats and Perry Composite Manufacturing in Perry, Florida. The business operations will be handled by Chief Executive Officer Ross Toepel. There will be several collaborations between the Strike Force 7 Companies as production of Barker Boats continues to ramp up.

“All the fiberglass components for Barkers will be built at the Perry Composite Manufacturing facility in Perry, Florida” Barker explains. “We are excited to have a world-class manufacturing facility delivering high quality fiberglass hulls, decks and components using the same materials and infusion processes as before.” Barker continues, “We will then complete the manufacturing of the boats at our Sarasota location with our experienced team of finishers, assemblers and riggers.”

Toepel says, “There will be certain common parts shared between Barker and Canyon Bay, but the two lines will maintain separate sales and marketing efforts.” Kevin Barker will handle the production, sales and marketing of the Barker line. Models will include the 26 Bay, 26 Open and 40 High Performance Catamaran under the Barker flag, while Toepel and his Canyon Bay Team will produce the 18 Flats, 22 Bay, 24 Bay, 24 and 28 Hybrid Bay Boat. A 40-foot Barker monohull with a dual step V-bottom is in the design phase. A 41 Express and Walkaround based on the Legend hull will be produced as a limited production custom model with outboard power as well. 

Since its initial launch, the Barker Bay has earned a loyal following for performance, impeccable fit and finish and thoughtful angling features. Both the Bay and Open hulls come with the Michael Peters’ Stepped-Vee Ventilated Tunnel design. Attributes of the low drag co-efficient hull include increased speed, better fuel economy and a soft, sure ride compared to conventional stepped hulls. 

Barker Boatworks is an OEM partner with Mercury Marine. Yamaha and Suzuki Outboards will also be a power option. Garmin Marine, Simrad and Raymarine electronic packages will be offered. Since each Barker is made to order, every one launched bears the owner’s preference and distinct style. 

For more information about the Barker Boatworks line-up, the build process and future models, please visit: www.barkerboatworks.com and www.sf7boats.com

###


----------

